# alsa,oss,esd,artsd - was soll das? [beschwerde]

## blice

Wieso kann sich die Linux.community nicht auf einen Treiber einigen ?

Bis heute mittag ging noch alles ohne probleme.

Dann wollte ich mir skype installieren, der aktuelle stable aus portage nutzt aber einen "artsd" wrapper, da ging schonmal gar nix. 

Die letzte Testing von skype geht zwar. dafür habe ich jetzt auf video.google.com, myvideo, youtube etc keinen Sound mehr in den videos..

Der sound kommt nur wieder, wenn ich "aoss firefox" starte.. 

also , ums mal mit den worten von Carlito zu sagen " THAT's not Cool"

----------

## mrsteven

Zum Firefox-Problem siehe hier:  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509478-highlight-flash+sound.html

Und ja, hier lohnt es sich wirklich eine Beta-Version zu installieren.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Bei mir läuft alles problemlos über ALSA. Ich kann Skype verwenden und nebenbei Musik hören. Allerdings muss ich, wie du auch schon festgestellt hast, Mozilla und Skype über OSS-Emulation laufen lassen. 

Wozu all diese Soundwrapper wie arts eigentlich gut sind, verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht, denn was würde dagegen sprechen, alle KDE-Pieptöne über ALSA zu schicken?

----------

## blice

Das komische dabei ist, daß mozilla/firefox/konqueror vor skype noch sound in den flashfilmen hatte.

Ich wäre dafür alles auf OSS laufen zu lassen, der ist der beste, aber da kommen dann gleich wieder beschwerden , weils nicht 100% frei ist

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Skype auf Linux ist sowieso das ärgste Frickelwerk. Falls es sich nicht gerade irgendwie aufhängt, gibt es andere lästige Probleme, die ich noch nicht lösen konnte. Bspw. kam es schon mal vor, dass Skype irgendwie mehrere Prozesse startet, oder den Benutzernamen oder das Passwort als inkorrekt bezeichnet, wenn man ein neues Passwort anfordert, eingibt, aber nicht abspeichert. Bei mehreren Prozessen blockiert es dann auch noch alle Soundkanäle. Beim Computer meiner Schwester (PII 400Mhz) passiert es oft, dass man im Gespräch plötzlich nur mehr ein lautes Rauschen hört. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es an diesem veralterten ESS-Soundchip liegt, der ohnehin nur mehr Museumswert hat, oder irgendwie an Skype. 

Die Probleme wären sicher nich so gravierend, wenn Skype Open Source wäre, aber da die Firma Skype wohl lieber bereits an der 3er Version für Windows frickelt, anstatt die 1er-Version auf Linux endlich mal funktionstüchtig zu machen, muss man entweder damit leben, oder Alternativen suchen.

----------

## Jesterhead

 *Quote:*   

> Wozu all diese Soundwrapper wie arts eigentlich gut sind, verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht,

 

Es gab mal Zeiten ohne Alsa  :Wink: 

Da hatte jedes Projekt hat seinen eigenen Wrapper gestartet  :Sad: 

----------

## musv

Also ich hab bei mir alle "unnützen" Soundzusätze deinstalliert. 

Arts hatte ich sowieso noch nie drauf. 

Beim Deinstallieren von Esd gabs ein paar Probleme, da die gnome-libs, die man aber auch nicht mehr unbedingt braucht, darauf basiert.

Jack flog auch runter

Alsa-Oss wurde auch deinstalliert

Oss sowieso

Gstreamer hat auch keinen Zutritt in mein System.

Hab mittlerweile nur noch Alsa drauf. Und ich muß sagen. Es läuft (fast) alles ohne jegliche Probleme. Sogar der Flash beim Feuerfuchs spielt die Videos problemlos und mit Sound ab. Mplayer, Amarok, Audacious funktionieren sowieso. 

Warum nun nur "fast"? Naja, wie bereits oben erwähnt, ist Skype ein ziemlich liebloses Stück Windowsumsetzung. Das heißt:

Das genannte Rauschen hab ich auch. Manchmal setzt der Ton einfach aus. Man hört für ein paar Sekunden nur noch ein Rauschen. Das Problem wurde aber kontinuierlich seit Bestehen von Skype beibehalten. Also das hatte ich schon mit Oss, mit Esd und mit alsa-oss. 

Das Blockieren kommt mir ebenfalls bekannt vor. Bei mir wirkt sich das so aus, daß ich im allg. nur ein oder 2 Gespräche mit Skype führen kann. D.h. nach dem Auflegen und Beginn eines neuen Gesprächs stockt der Ton manchmal. Der Sound ruckelt einfach. Dasselbe Problem hab ich auch manchmal, wenn ich vorher mit xmms, audacious oder Amarok Musik angehört hab. Aber auch das Problem hatte ich schon früher mit oss oder/und esd.

Fazit: Wenn man nicht grad Jack zum Mixen bei irgendwelcher speziellen Soundsoftware braucht, dann runter mit dem ganzen Müll. Alsa kann mittlerweile die ganzen Sachen selbst, die früher die Existenz dieser Zusatzpäckchen rechtfertigten.

----------

## tost

Jo dem kann man nur zustimmen.

Alsa funktioniert hier klasse, einzig Skype hat teilweise Probleme aber ich nutze es eh selten.

Sound funktioniert, auch aus mehreren Quellen gleichzeitig und das reicht mir auch schon !

----------

## Treborius

 *musv wrote:*   

> Also ich hab bei mir alle "unnützen" Soundzusätze deinstalliert. 
> 
> Arts hatte ich sowieso noch nie drauf. 
> 
> Beim Deinstallieren von Esd gabs ein paar Probleme, da die gnome-libs, die man aber auch nicht mehr unbedingt braucht, darauf basiert.
> ...

 

und wie machst du flash mit sound, imho kann die letzte stable version nur oss, oder alsa/oss

also bei mir geht flash mit sound nur über alsa/oss emu

----------

## musv

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und wie machst du flash mit sound, imho kann die letzte stable version nur oss, oder alsa/oss
> 
> also bei mir geht flash mit sound nur über alsa/oss emu

 

Die letzte stable-Version von Flash im Portage ist die 7.0.68. Damit funktioniert kein Video - weder Google-Video noch Youtube. Deshalb benutze ich die Beta-Version 9.0.21.78 - ist ebenfalls im Portage. Damit funktionieren die Videos. Diese Version läuft nativ mit alsa.

----------

## Knieper

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die letzte stable-Version von Flash im Portage ist die 7.0.68. Damit funktioniert kein Video - weder Google-Video noch Youtube. Deshalb benutze ich die Beta-Version 9.0.21.78 - ist ebenfalls im Portage. Damit funktionieren die Videos. Diese Version läuft nativ mit alsa.

 

Bezieht sich das nur auf den Akustikteil ohne OSS? Bei mir laeuft's prima...

----------

## Vortex375

Skype funktioniert bei mir eigentlich seit der neuesten Version problemlos aber mit TeamSpeak2 hab ich einige Probleme, nicht zuletzt weil es OSS-only ist.

Es geht also noch ein Stück schlimmer als Skype!

----------

## Treborius

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Skype funktioniert bei mir eigentlich seit der neuesten Version problemlos aber mit TeamSpeak2 hab ich einige Probleme, nicht zuletzt weil es OSS-only ist.
> 
> Es geht also noch ein Stück schlimmer als Skype!

 

deshalb wird man sich wohl auch nicht einigen können, OSS aus dem kernel nehmen kann man nicht

es wird zwar immer alsa empfohlen, aber niemand hält sich dran

ausserdem fahren nicht alle gentoo und bauen mal schnell den kernel mit alsa neu, und dann

alle pakete mit alsa statt oss

wozu arts da war (ist) hab ich irgendwie nie kapiert   :Rolling Eyes: 

was solls, in windows ist auch jeder mist 5 mal drin, 

1. wegen abwärtskompatiblität

2. weil die programmierer nicht mehr wussten was das ist, und es dann lieber drinliessen   :Very Happy: 

aber das skype arts benutzt wusste ich garnicht, ich hab -arts in useflags und skype funzt wunderbar   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## misterjack

@blice: Hier wird zuviel durcheinander gemischt, wenn ich den Threadtitel und deinen ersten Satz lese. Das muss man schon etwas differenzierter sehen:

ALSA - Treiber 

OSS - Treiber (veraltet!)

ALSA-OSS (Emulator für alte Progs, die noch OSS brauchen)

Arts - Soundserver (KDE-Schrott)

Esd - Soundserver (Enlightenment + Gnome Schrott)

Jack - Soundserver (sehr nützlich bei Audio-Bearbeitung)

Gstreamer - Programmbibliothek (Stellt grundlegende Funktionalität zur Verarbeitung von Datenströmen bereit)

Wir haben schon eine Einigung, nämlich ALSA. Dass natürlich ein propriäteres Stück Software oft nicht so aktuell wie Open-Source ist, kann man nicht auf die Linux-Community schieben  :Razz: 

Wozu es Arts und Esd gibt, ist auch recht schnell erklärt: Viele Soundkarten können/konnten kein Hardwaremixing, also kann nur ein Programm auf Alsa Sound abspielen. Das übernimmt in dem Falle Arts oder Esd, die dann die Audiodaten der Anwendungen einsammeln und gemixt an Alsa schicken. Dank Dmix (etwas kompliziert einzurichten) und Soundkarten mit Hardwaremixing unnötig.

Jack bietet Funktionen, die für Audiobearbeitung interessant sind. Diese in Alsa zu integrieren wäre unnütz. -> http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2005/09/jack/jack.html

@musv - gstreamer passt als Bibliothek nicht so Recht in deine Auflistung. Gstreamer stellt praktisch die Funktionen bereit, die andere Audio- und Mediaplayer selber implementieren. Nach Unixphilosophie (Alles eine Datei) ist diese Lösung besser  :Wink:  Hier nutzen BMPx, Exaile und Totem gstreamer. Um nur einen Vorteil zu nennen, ich kann in jedem Programm die Lautstärke seperat regeln, während andere meist auf die Alsa-Regler zurückgreifen. -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gstreamer

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber das skype arts benutzt wusste ich garnicht, ich hab -arts in useflags und skype funzt wunderbar  

 

Das ist ja auch der Sinn von Useflags *plonk*. Bei -arts nimmt der natürlich nicht arts

Außerdem liest sich dein Post so, dass du noch voll auf OSS abfährst und ALSA nicht benutzt. Mit Verlaub, 99% aller anderen Nutzer verwendet ALSA  :Razz: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> deshalb wird man sich wohl auch nicht einigen können, OSS aus dem kernel nehmen kann man nicht
> 
> es wird zwar immer alsa empfohlen, aber niemand hält sich dran

 OSS ist gerade aus dem Kernel geflogen: link. 2.6 wird in zwei Wochen drei(!) Jahre alt, solange ist Alsa schon Standard, da hatte wirklich jeder Hersteller genug Zeit.

----------

## musv

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ALSA - Treiber 
> 
> OSS - Treiber (veraltet!)
> ...

 

Mir ist die Bedeutung von gstreamer durchaus bekannt. Hatte mich vor längerer Zeit mal etwas damit beschäftigt. Ansich ist die Idee von gstreamer gar nicht so schlecht. Dadurch könnten sich sehr viele Programme einen großen Teil Programmieraufwand sparen. Leider sieht die Realität da anders aus, denn es benutzen nur relativ wenige Projekte diese Libs. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, welche Programme ich damals auf meineme Rechner hatte, die eine gstreamer-Bibliothek wollten, es waren aber nur zwei oder drei. Und da war es mir zu blöd:

- gstreamer-0.8

- gstreamer-0.10

- gst-plugins-alsa (0.8 und 0.10)

- gst-plugins-vorbis (0.8 und 0.10)

- gst-plugins-esd (0.8 und 0.10)

uswusf.

zu installieren. Und genau aus dem Grund flog das Teil wieder runter. Weder Amarok noch Audacious noch mplayer  benötigen gstreamer, auch wenn Amarok es als optionalen Backend anbietet. Audacity funktioniert auch ohne. Heißt also im Umkehrschluß: Wenn es sowieso kaum ein Programm wirklich benötigt, von denen, die ich bisher installiert hab, dann werd ich nicht gezielt nach Programmen suchen, die diese Bibliotheken verwenden. 

Und zu Jack:

Danke für den interessanten Artikel. Hatte mir die Infos zwar auch schon voher irgendwo zusammengesucht, aber alles nur stückchenweise. Jack hat durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung in der Audio-Bearbeitung. Aber auch da funktioniert z.B. Audacity ohne. Und die anderen o.g. Programme können es zwar unterstützen, benötigen es aber auch nicht unbedingt, um zu funktionieren. Ich hab für mich noch keinen Vorteil erkennen können, wenn ich die Soundausgabe über Jack hab laufen lassen. 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Um nur einen Vorteil zu nennen, ich kann in jedem Programm die Lautstärke seperat regeln, während andere meist auf die Alsa-Regler zurückgreifen. -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gstreamer
> 
> 

 

Meine erste Handlung bei der Konfiguration von Amarok war, den amarok-eigenen Lautstärkeregler auf 100% zu stellen und selbigen Lautstärkeregler dann von der Toolbar zu entfernen.  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   deshalb wird man sich wohl auch nicht einigen können, OSS aus dem kernel nehmen kann man nicht
> 
> es wird zwar immer alsa empfohlen, aber niemand hält sich dran OSS ist gerade aus dem Kernel geflogen: link. 2.6 wird in zwei Wochen drei(!) Jahre alt, solange ist Alsa schon Standard, da hatte wirklich jeder Hersteller genug Zeit.

 

Ähm lies dir den Titel und den Text nochmals genauer durch. Da steht nur, das einige OSS-treiber rausfliegen, für die es ein äquivalenten treiber von alsa gibt. 

Removal of selected OSS drivers -> Entfernen von selektierten OSS treiber.

----------

## misterjack

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - gstreamer-0.8
> 
> - gstreamer-0.10
> ...

 

Das ist in der Tat nervig. Habe alles von gst, was ich brauche demaskiert und nur 0.10er Versionen drauf  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Da steht nur, das einige OSS-treiber rausfliegen, für die es ein äquivalenten treiber von alsa gibt.

 Ich hab' jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, welche genau das sind; aber da es einige Alsatreiber gibt, bedeutet das doch für einige OSS-Benutzer, das OSS effektiv rausfliegt, oder?

----------

## firefly

OSS als solches fliegt noch net raus, da es für einige oss-treiber noch keine voll funktionsfähigen alsa-treiber gibt.

Aus der sicht eines OSS benutzers der einen treiber verwendet, welches jetzt durch alsa ersetzt wurde, mag das vieleicht stimmten.

Ich habe halt deine aussage so verstanden, das im 2.6.19er OSS komplett rausfliegt, was es aber nicht tut.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich kenne mich zugegebenermaßen nicht wirklich aus, aber ich schätze, dass viele Programme (noch) keine ALSA-Unterstützung mitbringen, weil es aufwändiger ist Unterstützung für ALSA als für OSS einzubauen. Zumindest müssen ALSA-Anwendungen meines Wissens nach eine extra Bibliothek (alsa-lib) verwenden um mit der ALSA-Api zu kommunizieren, während man bei OSS einfach einen Datenstrom nach /dev/dsp schreibt und hofft, dass sonst alles klappt.

Wie gesagt ich kenn mich nicht wirklich aus, aber ich könnte mir denken, dass dies der Grund ist, weswegen es oft noch mangelt am ALSA-Support auf Seite der Anwendungen.

----------

## platinumviper

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> OSS - Treiber (veraltet!)

 Veraltet sind die Treiber im Kernel, man kann sich die aktuellen Treiber von http://www.opensound.com/ herunterladen. Die aktuelle Version 3.9 und ältere sind etwas problematisch, da sie den, seit mehr als zehn Jahren veralteten, Zombie-Link /usr/src/linux erwarten und zudem davon ausgehen, dass hier nicht nur die Sourcen liegen, sondern auch der Output hier gelandet ist. In Version 4.0rc2 ist der Fehler behoben, auf das Kernel-Output-Verzeichnis wird korrekt über "/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build" zugegriffen (die Sourcen werden nicht benötigt).

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Außerdem liest sich dein Post so, dass du noch voll auf OSS abfährst und ALSA nicht benutzt.

 Warum sollte er das auch nicht tun, es spricht doch nichts dagegen. Die große Mehrheit kommerzieller Software (besonders Spiele) verwendet OSS. Sehr viel Software unter freien Lizenzen unterstützt nur oder auch OSS, deshalb bietet ALSA ja die OSS Emulation. Für die Software, die nur ALSA unterstützt, gibt es die ALSA Emulation im OSS. Ich sehe beide als etwa gleichwertig, OSS ist mir aber lieber.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  Mit Verlaub, 99% aller anderen Nutzer verwendet ALSA 

 Mit Sicherheit sind das sehr viel weniger, vor Kernel 2.6 war ALSA ja nicht einmal im Kernel; und dann ist da noch die Frage, wie viele User zwar ALSA installiert haben, aber häufig/meistens die OSS-Emulation nutzen (müssen). Bei diesem Argument muss ich über die Anzahl der Ferrari und VW Fahrer nachdenken, Ferrari kann wohl keine brauchbaren Autos bauen.  :Wink: 

platinumviper

----------

## misterjack

Wenn man schon Autovergleiche anstellt, dann ist OSS ein Trabbi und ALSA der VW. Was fahr ich wohl lieber  :Wink:  Und beileibe setzt heute doch nur noch veraltete oder propriätere Software OSS zwingend voraus. Kenne kein aktuelles Programm, dass nicht ALSA kann

----------

